# Really, really dumb



## Groundhog (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been recovering from hip replacement (for longer than I'd hoped for) and as such have been hobbling from place to place using a cane. When I'm not mobile I'm leaning on something to take weight off the hip.
The other day I finally got back into my shop and made a pilot bushing (trans to engine) for a friend. So while contemplating something I was leaning on the lathe chuck with my left hand - and started the lathe with my right hand!! Mostly just scared the sh*t out of me. Took a little skin off of one knuckle.
Evidently I needed a safety reminder after being out of the shop for so long (I had back surgery right before the hip).


----------



## strantor (Aug 14, 2017)

A good pant-soiling scare!


----------



## hman (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad to hear you survived with just a scare and a bit of skin.  Coulda been a lot worse.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## aliva (Aug 14, 2017)

As we get older the mind tends to wander


----------



## brino (Aug 14, 2017)

I guess that's why they show the safety videos in the first week of shop class.
I'm glad you're okay and recovering.

....be careful if you're on any pain meds too, some of that can make you sleepy and less concentrated.

-brino


----------



## Sandia (Aug 14, 2017)

That would get your attention.  Glad you were not seriously hurt.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 14, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> I've been recovering from hip replacement (for longer than I'd hoped for)



Groundhog, how long since the surgery?  Please be very careful!!  I had my 3rd (yes its a 3) hip replacement in Feb.  I actually recovered from this one much quicker than the previous 2 (older, but in better shape).  Then, almost 4 months after surgery, at a memorial service, I was leaning against the back of a couch, with my feet spread about 3 feet apart.  All I did was lift my right foot to move it closer to my left foot, and when I put my foot down (you guessed it) my hip dislocated.  This happened on 6/11, and I'm still wearing a brace that straps around my chest and waist with 2 metal bars that go down my side to my lower thigh with more straps that go around above my knee.  Brace stays on until 9/11  (3 months),  but hey, there is some  good news, when it comes off I will have 2 nice pieces of 1" by 1/4" stainless steel bar about 30" long.  According to my wife, that's the first thing I said when they put it on me in the hospital, even under very strong pain killers.  That is a good one for the "you know you're a hobby machinist when" thread.  Anyway, Groundhog, be sure to follow all your precautions for a FULL 6 months or longer.   Happy (careful) Machining,  JR49


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 14, 2017)

JR49
Good for me to hear of your experiences - not so good for you though.
I had the "super path" procedure done June 22. We all (Dr., therapists, and ME!) had hoped for faster recovery. Although, in retrospect I probably should not have expected anything else. I've had back problems for lots of years and the hip went totally a year ago. So, I had been somewhat inactive (as far as walking & exercise) and overweight. I had back surgery in Feb. and that went pretty good, but I was still doing therapy when I went in for the hip.
There doesn't seem to be a problem, it is just taking a long while for the bone and soft tissue to grow & mend. Seems like it is getting better, abet very, very slowly.
Thanks for your encouragement (as you probably know I get discouraged at times) and for your advise to be cautious for 6 months.


----------



## tjb (Aug 15, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> JR49
> Good for me to hear of your experiences - not so good for you though.
> I had the "super path" procedure done June 22. We all (Dr., therapists, and ME!) had hoped for faster recovery. Although, in retrospect I probably should not have expected anything else. I've had back problems for lots of years and the hip went totally a year ago. So, I had been somewhat inactive (as far as walking & exercise) and overweight. I had back surgery in Feb. and that went pretty good, but I was still doing therapy when I went in for the hip.
> There doesn't seem to be a problem, it is just taking a long while for the bone and soft tissue to grow & mend. Seems like it is getting better, abet very, very slowly.
> Thanks for your encouragement (as you probably know I get discouraged at times) and for your advise to be cautious for 6 months.


Wow!  Sorry to hear about your misfortune, but it sounds like it was more of a 'learning' scare than a catastrophe.  I've not had hip replacement (Thank you, Lord!), but I can commiserate on health issues.  I'm 68 and, aside from allergies, have always been in reasonably good health.  Five or six years ago, I think I began my indoctrination into the Old Guys' Club:  prostate issues (No cancer though.  Again, Thank you, Lord!), urinary tract infection (a MAJOR ouch that lasted weeks), two hernias (still recovering from the second surgery which was two weeks ago today), and finally a not-too-common disease in my hands called 'Dupuytrens Contracture' which has required three surgeries and two manipulations.  It's all good though.  I can still use my hands pretty well, but I'm much weaker than I used to be.  Who's the wise guy that claims the Golden Years are so great!?

Anyway, glad you're recovering and hope all goes well with you.

Oh, and JR49:  You know what they say.  "Props are dangerous!"

BE CAREFUL EVERYONE.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## wawoodman (Aug 15, 2017)

It's not my mind wandering that bothers me. It's when it forgets where it lives, and doesn't come home...


----------



## TRX (Aug 20, 2017)

JR49 said:


> when it comes off I will have 2 nice pieces of 1" by 1/4" stainless steel bar about 30" long.



Lucky dog.  I had a steel rod put in my leg 30 years ago.  It has to come out when they do the knee replacement.

I was already annoyed when I found out it was stainless steel instead of titanium.  So, thirty years later I find out it's thinwall tubing with perforations along the side, not even a solid rod...


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 20, 2017)

TRX said:


> ...annoyed when I found out it was stainless steel instead of titanium.  So, thirty years later I find out it's thinwall ...



So you're not (and have not been) worth as much as you thought you were for some time, huh?


----------



## kvt (Aug 21, 2017)

I wish I had the money they want for some of this hardware,   A few thou for a screw,  and they put six in,  and if forgot the price they charged for the plate they put in my neck.   And somone wanted to put more in recently.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 21, 2017)

I ask my surgeon how much the hardware cost for my recent hip replacement. He said between $3K and $4K.
Looks to me like a 5 axis mill could turn out both parts in an hour or two?


----------



## COMachinist (Aug 29, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> I've been recovering from hip replacement (for longer than I'd hoped for) and as such have been hobbling from place to place using a cane. When I'm not mobile I'm leaning on something to take weight off the hip.


OT here for a moment, I had a total hip replacement 2 years ago Oct 15th I have just with in the last two months been completely back to about 95% and walking pain free.  Good luck with your recovery.
Been there, done that, got the scar to prove it.
CH


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 30, 2017)

wawoodman said:


> It's not my mind wandering that bothers me. It's when it forgets where it lives, and doesn't come home...


You mean it what was I gonna say oh well ill remember later ....


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 30, 2017)

COMachinist said:


> OT here for a moment, I had a total hip replacement 2 years ago Oct 15th I have just with in the last two months been completely back to about 95% and walking pain free.  Good luck with your recovery.
> Been there, done that, got the scar to prove it.
> CH


Man, I hate to hear that. First off for you. What a bummer. Then, for me. I really hope I get healed quicker than that. However, since I've been paying attention and talking to others I get a sense that recovery time is usually longer than the surgeons want you to believe - by a long ways.


----------



## COMachinist (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you for your well wishes. Please don't mistake what I'm trying to say I could get around with a cane after about 6 weeks. After that I didn't need the walker. But had to use the cane for about 3 months without much pain. When got to walking with out the cane. I would have some pain if I spent to much time on me feet. By 8 to 10 months it hurt to get in my boat quit a bit. At about 11-14 months I could walk with some pain then it got progressively better. Now at 22 months I am pain free purity much, every once in a while when it gets cold it not really hurt but kind of achy down deep other wise I glad I had the replacement. Much better than before the surgery. I highly recommend this to anyone who is in bone on bone pain.
Wishing you a speed recovery.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm 10 weeks out of surgery. I am able to walk some without the cane, but the first 8 or 10 steps after sitting require the cane. Just got released from PT but joined a gym with the plan to work my lower body. And, like you I would recommend anyone who is in bone to bone pain to investigate replacement surgery.
Thanks for the info & well wishes.


----------



## rmalmonroe (Oct 16, 2017)

Years ago I was starting to dial in a part using a 4 jaw chuck on a 15" LeBlond lathe.  Was holding the chuck wrench in the chuck parallel to the the bed ways.  Reached down and turned the spindle on!  Thankful for belts that slipped when my fingers were mashed between the wrench and bed way.  Wasn't recovering from surgery either...

Another time started to remove a 30" metal ring from a chuck using a 1/2" wire rope choker and 5 ton overhead crane. Hit the up button and snapped the choker cable near my face.  Didn't loosen the chuck jaws!  Result of working while taking a strong medication.  All this was 35 years ago.  

I'm 71 now and have a job shop I work in 5-6 days a week.  More aware than ever of "strange mental blank spots".


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 16, 2017)

did this several weeks ago....easy to do with cutters, grinders, if you are not careful

Today finger is working okay

Charl


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

I punched the up button by accident one time and lifted a 6000 lb lathe up off the ground a bit!  Put it down real quick, too! Much for leveling it!  Made sure nobody was watching either!


----------

